
Google looks to cut funds to illegal sites - antr
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechnologyandtelecoms/9875339/Google-looks-to-cut-funds-to-illegal-sites.html
======
SlipperySlope
From the article ...

"A Mastercard spokesman said: “Mastercard takes online safety and security
seriously. We work closely with our part­ners to ensure the best possible
experience when using elec­tronic payments.” Visa gave no comment. Pay-Pal did
not return a request for comment."

I, for one, welcome our new bitcoin overlords.

